# What's a Master Scroller?



## DCBluesman (Apr 7, 2009)

Jeff "workinforwood" Powell is a Master Scroller.  This pen, from his blank, is proof positive!












Thanks for looking and particularly to those who leave a comment!


----------



## mick (Apr 7, 2009)

Lou, that's one fantastic looking pen! As always you've created a work of art. Jeff's work on the blank is awe inspiring!


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2009)

That is an amazing blank that was turned into a beautiful pen.  Masterful work indeed.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 7, 2009)

It is BEAUTIFUL work by both you and Jeff.

Brings to mind a title of "Falling Leaves", but that would encourage the purchaser to DROP it, which might not work out well.

So, maybe "Leave it (on my desk)!!!" might work.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a pretty fine looking blank, I concur on his title.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 7, 2009)

When two masters come together masterful things happen.


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome work.Jeff did a great job on the blank and Lou,you did a great job turning it!Beautiful pen.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 7, 2009)

Two of the Best! here for my thinking.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 7, 2009)

*No argument ! *


----------



## sah6139 (Apr 7, 2009)

What can I say but NICE

steve


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 7, 2009)

Master Scroller meets Master Penmaker .


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 7, 2009)

That is Gorgeous.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome work by the both of you.  Just awesome.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 7, 2009)

Great work you guys. I wish that my scroll saw would cut stuff that beautiful, it is the machines fault, not mine.:redface:


----------



## alphageek (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow.   I can't wrap my brain around that blank.  But it is beautiful.  Well done to you both!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent results from a highly skilled duo!  Nice pen Lou!


----------



## areaman (Apr 8, 2009)

fantastic! master indeed.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful blank right enough Lou, you done a great job on turning and finishing!


----------



## mitchm (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome work on a stunning blank!!!


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done!!
 
Lou, do those inlays go all the way through the blank so that there is a mirror pattern 180° around the barrel??


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks really good Lou.  Great finish and photography.  I'm very happy it worked out for you.

Randy..the answer would be no.  Each leaf is completely different because they are hand cut and of different woods and as you turn the pen a new leaf is constantly revealed.  It is completely random and no blank is ever the same as the last.  The acrylic is semi-solid so you can't see all the way through it but you can see through it enough to see part of the side walls of the leaves, which makes it more interesting and proves to the viewer that each leaf is a cut out of solid wood, not a laser inlay.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent work by both of you!!!! :biggrin:  Very well done!!!


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, Jeff, thanks  I had a completely different idea of how that blank was created.....assumed it was a wood blank with inlays.  From your comment, am I correct in understanding that you cut a bunch of different leaf shapes out of wood and then cast them in acrylic?
 
Clever idea and very nice result!!


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice collaboration, excellent work from both


----------



## Mather323 (Apr 8, 2009)

Great looking pen and casting, very impressive!


----------



## babyblues (Apr 8, 2009)

That is insane!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 8, 2009)

Where is the "speechless" Smilie???

Awesome collaboration!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome Work on by both of you.


----------



## baker4456 (Apr 8, 2009)

Unbelievable! One of the best ever. You two are full of surprises


----------



## Don Farr (Apr 8, 2009)

That is absolutely fantastic. I love it. It is certainly a candidate for the home page pen.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome work. Love Jeff's imagination - and results.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> OK, Jeff, thanks  I had a completely different idea of how that blank was created.....assumed it was a wood blank with inlays.  From your comment, am I correct in understanding that you cut a bunch of different leaf shapes out of wood and then cast them in acrylic?
> 
> Clever idea and very nice result!!



Not exactly, but close.  There will be a tutorial published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine in about 8 months time.  It will feature this exact pen.  The leaves are random and they are not at the same time.  I randomly decide where to put them.  The technique is all that matters, what you put on the pen is limited only by imagination.  The new space odessey, Lou has one of those, and it is the exact same type of pen scrolling as this is.  I decide where the ship, the stars and everything else will go, but there is no limit as far as direction around the pen, unlike a fret sawn pen blank.  Maybe some can already figure out how to do it, and maybe not, but I can't betray my publisher and tell you exactly how I do it as that wouldn't be very nice of me and I want to publish more things in the future.

Lou didn't show you he has a matching box too.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 8, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Not exactly, but close.  There will be a tutorial published in Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine in about 8 months time.  It will feature this exact pen.  The leaves are random and they are not at the same time.  I randomly decide where to put them.  The technique is all that matters, what you put on the pen is limited only by imagination.  The new space odessey, Lou has one of those, and it is the exact same type of pen scrolling as this is.  I decide where the ship, the stars and everything else will go, but there is no limit as far as direction around the pen, unlike a fret sawn pen blank.  Maybe some can already figure out how to do it, and maybe not, but I can't betray my publisher and tell you exactly how I do it as that wouldn't be very nice of me and I want to publish more things in the future.
> 
> Lou didn't show you he has a matching box too.



Arggg!!!! 8 MONTHS --- YOU are going to come back and remind us so we can go buy the magazine, RIGHT??!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 8, 2009)

sure, you'll want to get the issue prior to that issue too, it's a two part story.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 8, 2009)

You actually dragged this out for two parts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They must be paying you well. resent::bananen_smilies051:I have to talk to Robert.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 8, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> sure, you'll want to get the issue prior to that issue too, it's a two part story.



LOL... maybe I should just subscribe for the next year!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: yes, and the time to subscribe is right now, because next issue is my best issue, then after that is the set-up issue for the 2 part pen issues!  It's a soap opera in print...we have to build up some suspense to help increase sales.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness gracious. Thank God I already subscribe. The suspense will be killing. I think it is time to take the dust off the scrollsaw and see what I can make to put in that magazine. "As The Pen Turns"  hows that for a title of the soap opera????????????:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Apr 8, 2009)

Woodlvr said:


> Great work you guys. I wish that my scroll saw would cut stuff that beautiful, it is the machines fault, not mine.:redface:



Mike, mine has the same problem, I think something is wrong with the nut in front of the table.


----------



## TowMater (Apr 8, 2009)

That's purdy Lou!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW.  That is a beautiful pen.  Hats off to the both of you.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fabulous blank and pen.  I'm getting back to the CA finishes, but they don't look like yours.
Rob


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you for the very kind comments.  This is one case where, being honest, I must say that this is a case of “it’s the arrow, not the Indian.”   This pen started with Jeff’s amazing talent and creativity.  My job was to not screw it up.  Fortunately, I didn’t!  
For those of you who asked, here’s my portion of the tutorial.
1. Turn the blanks down to the size of the findings
2. Sand and buff to a high gloss
3. Assemble.
Now don’t say I never wrote a tutorial!


----------



## VisExp (Apr 12, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> My job was to not screw it up.




LOL.  Well then you did your job and then some   Great collaboration Lou and Jeff.  Beautiful work by both of you.

Jeff, congratulations on the upcoming articles.


----------



## Rodger Bagwell (Apr 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pen.  wish i had that talent with my scroll saw


----------

